# How Much Powder?



## farmercole (Sep 28, 2009)

I am new to muzzleloading. I just bought a thompson triumph. I am shooting 250 grain .50 cal shockwave bullets. I am useing triple seven 50/50 pellets. Now, I guess I herd that Muzzleloaders are suppose to kick. With only two pellets in it didn't seem to kick hard at all and didn't sound too much louder than a 22. Three pellets are suppose to be the largest load. When I bought the gun the guy at scheels told me to only use two. However, It just seems like I should mabey be shooting 3. Does the amount of pellets used affect the bullet pattern. I would think it should definately affect the drop. Anywayz, I just am not sure if it is more common to use 2 or 3, or if three was better at a certain range. Please help me out if anybody has any info.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I did a lot of web search on that. I ended up finding that a lot of people shoot 110 to 120 grain. 100 doesn't give you enough and 150 is very inaccurate. I have the same muzzle loader and shoot 110. I use two 50/30 and one 50/50 Triple 7 Pellets. I am using the Super Glide Shock Wave 250 grain. It's dead on at 100 yards. Great gun.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The amount of powder does effect groups. Many experinced muzzle loader hunters/shooters will tell you to ditch the pellets. No way can you load 70gr of pellets or even 90 gr's.
My 50 cal isn't a T/C trumph but it gets it's best groups with 80gr. loose T7. 
You just have to select the bullet and or sabot bullet you waqnt to use start at about 70gr. loose powder and work up till you get the best groups.

Noise and recoil are ont indcaters of how well a load is. But a weak charge from bad powder could have a weak recoil and not produce very much noise.

By a measure for loose powder and get rid of the pellets.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I purchased the same rifle a month or so ago. I have shot 150 gr of Pyrodex Select, three 50 gr charges of White Hots, and 120 gr loads of Blackhorn209. All groups were good, but I shot the Blackhorn because there was so much smoke with the 150 gr loads that it would have given cover for a small herd of buffalo to escape. The Blackhorn isn't entirely smokeless like some people say, but at least you see some countryside after pulling the trigger. 
All loads gave velocities from 2096 to 2135 fps. 
I also shoot the 250gr Superglide and they didn't give good accuracy at max load. I then purchased some with the black sabot (same bullet) and got excellent accuracy with heavy loads. If you look at the rear of the sabots you will notice the wall thickness of the black sabots are noticeably thicker.


----------

